# Bahamas on the Reel Worthless



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We picked up thenewboat and pulled away thursday morning , ran over to port Lacaya and cleared customs and etc . We decided to run to Chub and stay the night and do some fishing the next day , well we got there around 3 and fished for about an hour with nothing but dolphins all over us. So we decided to run in and get settled. Around 8 o clock we pull out of the marina and run the long 12 miles to start fishing. Had one line in and dolpin on. Finally got them all out and turned around and bam , blue marlin on the flat line. Made quick work of him on an 80and got him to the boat , weighin around 125- 150. Fish blue for the new boat. Put them back out and turn around to grab a drink and Myles is screaming , BLUE marlin left rigger, after a few misses he dropped back to the center rigger where i dropped in right in his mouth and we were on. Took a minute or two longer as this one was on a 50 and weighed about 350, finally got him to the boat with a few pictures and we were on our way.Well its about 10 o clock and couldnt keep the dolphin off of us literally. Myles ran over a good hump in 700 feet of water so we reel them in and get the electric reels out and start dropping around 11 . And catchin what we were calling queen snapperaftersnapper. and caught one grouper. after an hour or so of that we started trolling again until around 3 o clock and head in. We plan on fishing the abacos some but after looking at the weather it is showin 10-14 feet until around next friday. So kind of sitting around until the weather clears. Dont have many pictures but will try later on.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, bout time you earned a paycheck. When you coming home Im kinda missing you.:banghead


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

supposed to come home not this monday but next. hopefully get more fishing in before then


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!! :bowdown:clap:letsdrink


----------

